

Why Android Hates You (2013) - yarapavan
http://acko.net/blog/why-android-hates-you/

======
PaulHoule
And this is before the tinfoil hat brigade had to make Android 5 use full disk
encryption (slowing it to a crawl), the "Material Design" propaganda campaign,
and the fact that, unlike Microsoft, Google has come nowhere near keeping
customers up to date with the OS or getting people to get a recent version of
Android when they buy ghw.

